# Desdemona Schooner sunk pentland firth 1911



## Thursosmith (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello all. I found this site by entering the above details in search engine and found some-one by the name of Sutherland was making enquiries about her (and mine) grand-dad who was the Captain of the Desdemona. His name was David Smith and at the time of his death lived in Thurso. If any-one can put me in touch with this other person I would be very much obliged.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The post that you are looking for is here

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=34007&highlight=Desdemona

If you click on the name of the person posting (alisutherland) you will see a drop-down menu, one item of which is 'Send a private message to alisutherland'.

Click on that, put in a title for your message and then type away.

Goog luck


----------



## Thursosmith (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Ron and every-one else for the warm welcome. I have sent a message,so far no reply.


----------

